# Lump Underneath Throat



## luluhedgies (May 26, 2011)

I just got Luna about 2 months ago. She is 4 months old now, I take her out everyday to play and bond etc. Yesterday I forgot though, and today I discovered this weird lump underneath her jaw. I thought maybe some food got caught but then I touched it (she did not like that) and it felt like a small ball. It is very noticeable, and I'm really scared that she might have a tumor. I dont know if she could have a tumor so fast, plus shes so happy, always whistling and purring, and also really active. What should I do?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

If it is what i think it may be normal.. Hedgies have a mole-like lump under their chin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

panda said:


> If it is what i think it may be normal.. Hedgies have a mole-like lump under their chin.


Indeed both my girls have a little bump mole like thingy on their chin


----------



## luluhedgies (May 26, 2011)

but is it normal that its so noticeable? its only on one side :S


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Let's hope that it is just a normal bump... but you should still be cautious. Oral tumors are pretty prevalent in hedgehogs.

Try to get a picture and post it. There are some extremely knowledgeable hedgie breeders on this website - I would definitely see what they have to say about it before you brush it off. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

agreed, a picture should be able to help confirm it, there are plenty of knowledgeable people on here to be able to identify it with a photograph


----------



## Eriin (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello. I have a 2 year old hedgehog named Harlow. I was playing with him yesterday morning and everything about him seemed fine. In the evening I picked him up to give him a bath and I noticed a very large lump under his chin. It grew within 8 hours....I've been monitoring the bump closely and it's going down a bit, but it still worries me. He's been eating normally and drinking and playing like usual. The only thing I can think of is that he was staying at my boyfriends place for a few days and he ran out of his normal kitten food. So my boyfriend fed him some of his cat's food. Harlow might have had an allergic reaction? I don't think tumors would grow THAT quickly.

I will be going to the vet on or before Saturday. I just wanted to know if anyone had this problem before or has any pointers to give. I am also attaching a link of his lump to this post.

Here is the side view of it:


http://imgur.com/rYXGxpw


Here is the front of it, just under his chin:


http://imgur.com/VdsQeVz


Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.

Erin and Harlow <3


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I have no idea... a trip to the vet is certainly in order. Please keep us updated.


----------

